# Best Unlimited Wired broadband in Delhi



## bajaj151 (May 27, 2012)

*Budget* : 1k per month



*Other tham MTNL*


----------



## tkin (May 27, 2012)

MTNL TriB UL data-999 plan.

1MBPs true unlimited(no fup) @ 999/-


----------



## bajaj151 (May 27, 2012)

Other than MTNL....Post updated..


----------



## rajnusker (May 28, 2012)

You can choose Reliance. 12mbps (25GB), after 25GB speed reduced to 1mbps within 1k budget.


----------



## SahilAr (Jun 4, 2012)

bajaj151 said:


> Other than MTNL....Post updated..



What's the problem with MTNL,it's a good ISP,atleast better than BSNL in terms of Charges


----------



## bajaj151 (Jun 5, 2012)

^^ I don't have MTNL Landline..


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2012)

bajaj151 said:


> ^^ I don't have MTNL Landline..


So, get one.

MTNL is the best.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 5, 2012)

How about Reliance BB plan! The one mentioned above.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 5, 2012)

Go for MTNL---Govt. mal


----------



## bajaj151 (Jun 11, 2012)

ico said:


> So, get one.
> 
> MTNL is the best.



1) How to apply ?
2) Eligibility ?
3) How many days or months will they take to provide connection ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 12, 2012)

^^^^Visit Their Exchange Office


----------



## neebee (Mar 13, 2014)

Reliance 1199 4Mbps  Unlimited Data.    Airtel gives 24Mbps for 2000 only till 40 GB Then 1 Mbps. MTNL 2Mbps 1899 Unlimited


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2014)

+1 for MTNL


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 18, 2014)

MTNL is good and if you are in Delhi or Mumbai you can get a new connection easily. Plus point : upload is free


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 19, 2014)

If you live near the exchange it would be plus point for you 
Try freedom 795 too


----------



## snap (Mar 19, 2014)

this thread is two years old :\


----------

